# Need Insight....Preterm Labor at 24 Weeks??



## Mahogany

I need some information from my fellow mommies,

Trying to make a long story short.....
Wednesday night...I experienced menstrual cramping.
Saturday I woke up to menstrual cramping and low back pain.

Call and went in....I was having contractions/bh regularly with low back/pelvic achiness. I had dilating 1cm. But they said my cervix is hard and long. They gave me a I shot of med to relax my uterus and sent my home.

This morning about 6:30 am I got very gross mucusy cm that was red and brown when I wiped after going to the bathroom....mucus plug??? Will it grow back if so??

Is this preterm labour?? 

I am only 24 weeks, but pg with twins. 

I need some insight please, anything will help.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hi chick, im sorry to hear that you are worried...unfortuantley I cant really help you in that sense as I didnt experience preterm labour-my little girl came via the sunroof! :winkwink:

I just wondered if you had had a skim through the sticky on preterm labour at the top of the page?

Someone will certainly be along soon who can help you a little more than I have Im sure. Good Luck-let us know how you get on xx


----------



## AP

I remember on of the september ladies being so many centemeters dilated at 25 weeks, but ended up overdue in the end...


----------



## CazH

Hi hun, sounds similar to what i experienced, when i wiped i had a mucas stringy bloody blob no cramping i called up hospital and they told me to go in then they saw my womb and was 2 cm dialated they monitored me but the next morning they gave me a c section as dialated to 5 cm and he was breach. I was 27weeks.

To be honest get a proffesional opinion rather than us scaring you!!!!!

Good luck and take care if baby does come soon they will be in amazingly safe hands its amazing how early they can come and survive with nothing wrong with them x

Keep us updated babe :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

I would go back to the hospital just to be sure. Dont risk it if you have already had contractions. 

I went into preterm labor at 24 weeks and had my son four days later.


----------



## Mahogany

Thank u ladies for ur insight and care....I went back in Monday, and I have not dialated anymore, so things look promising. I was told to stay in touch with my doc. She has requested to see me every two weeks now...and when I get to 28 weeks, every week.


----------

